# Need help - stomach pains!



## Lizzeh18 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi there,

I need some help. Here's my story:
I go to the toilet to poop at the same time everyday. 2 days ago, I went at the same time as usual, however, just before going to bed I felt like I needed to go again. It wasn't a huge urge, just a small urge and I was really tired so I forgot about it and went to bed. I woke up with severe constipation pains. I didn't have time to go before I went to work so I didn't and I left it throughout the day as going at work makes me feel very uncomfortable and with bad stomach pains, I didn't want to stink out the loos (and that's what normally comes with stomach pain) so I went when I got home as usual expecting the pain to go after a few hours but it never did. I woke up this morning still in pain, not as bad but it still hurts. I have poo'd today as normal but the pain is still here. I have no problem pooing and it looks the same as normal, the only thing unusual is the pain. It's go from the bottom of my ribs to the bottom of my bladder and feels like a mixture of constipation pains as well as hunger pains but it doesn't pass after I eat or poop. I generally don't pass gas often so that's normal but the last 2 days I have felt so clogged up and I don't know why. Could it be due to holding it through the night putting pressure on my bladder and it's taking longer to heal than usual? Has anyone gone through this sort of weird pain before and can anyone help??


----------

